# Animal Abuse Database



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Check out Pet-Abuse.Com - Database of Criminal Animal Cruelty Cases

You can search by type of animal, name, etc. It's a good resource if you are giving away an animal or selling an animal. 
It was plugged today on FHOTD so I thought it would be good to post here as well.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I saw that on Fugly the other day as well... I was flipping through some of the cases and it is really sad what people have done.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

That is extremly sad...


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

interesting..


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh wow. :| 
I didn't know something like that existed.

I had a quick look, and some of those cases are really sad. :/


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, It's really sad to look at and realize people can be so cruel...but it's a good thing to have. Especially if you are leasing/selling/giving away a horse


----------

